# Great stones!



## Porchfish

I too have used Norton water stones for sharpening my carving tools. I recently switched back to a Japanese water stone because I found the Bester/Imanishi ceramic water stones actually cut faster and polish with a mirror luster with about 1/3 the number of strokes. Being an old fart with little energy to waste , I found the extra cost (about 10 to 20% higher depending on the stones ) worth it for me. I also like the idea of a single stone rather than combinations, because it is too easy to cross-contaminate with combination stones, but to each his own ! I love the finish and haven't had to use the diamond lap stone to flatten them out yet, even though I have been sharpening some pretty deep gouges for four months now. Whichever you settle on, King stones for price and durability, Norton for speed, or the cadillac Imanishi , water stones rule !!


----------



## kansas

I just bought the Norton stones and have used them on one new Hock plane blade and a few Buck chisels. It took a lot longer than I expected to sharpen the blade for the plane but it was new from the package and cryo hardened. The Norton directions said to start with the 1000 for a new blade but next time I think I'll start with the 220. Chisels (already flat and sharpened previously) went much faster. I am a novice at sharpening but the results are the best I've gotten so far. Took the hair right off my arm. I have the 220, 1000, 4000, 8000 all as separate stones.


----------



## sawdustphill

I just bought the same norton waterstone set from sharpening supplies .com
these things give amazing results.they need to be flattened with the flattening stone before using.
the 1000 grit and the 8000 grit were not flat out of the box I found this out the hard way. I used a veritas
honing guide and sharpened a lie-nelson block plane and 5 bench chisels , i got straight razor sharpness
I agree anyone using chisels and hand planes should pick these up.
Thanks for the review.
Phillip from Ky.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have a set and think they are the best way to sharpen a fine edge. Other methods get you close ;-))


----------

